# will these Answer 810 3" riser bars be too much on my anthem 29er



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

Greetings.. 

I stand 6'3" weight in @265lbs, I have a size: L Anthem29er (2012 frame) that was gifted to me..

the current handlebar situation ain't working for me.. too hard on my back

I was looking about and found these Answer 810 3" riser handlebars for cheap on amazon..

some people think it will be too much rise .. but I'm thinking it could be Awesome?? 

any thoughts / feedback is greatly appreciated, trying to come back into mtb after 15~years here.


----------



## ELECTRIC_YETI (Dec 6, 2013)

Bar fitment is all in the individual, if it's what you need, the it's what you need. It might change the handling quite a bit, but if it messes with your arms/hands / back then it is probably what you need. As you get back into it and your needs change bars are cheap and easy to replace. I ride with Kore OCD 20 @800 with a 3/5" riser stem. I love the 800's, but age is catching up with me, so I think it's time to bring it up a bit more. I am looking at the surly sunrise bars now. The only problem with wide bars is narrow trails. My only worry with the bars you picked would be how tall they are without extra support. Not being a little guy (I am not either) if stuff it hard into something, will they hold up? I know they make great bars, so it may be a mute point.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

ELECTRIC_YETI said:


> Bar fitment is all in the individual, if it's what you need, the it's what you need. It might change the handling quite a bit, but if it messes with your arms/hands / back then it is probably what you need. As you get back into it and your needs change bars are cheap and easy to replace. I ride with Kore OCD 20 @800 with a 3/5" riser stem. I love the 800's, but age is catching up with me, so I think it's time to bring it up a bit more. I am looking at the surly sunrise bars now. The only problem with wide bars is narrow trails. My only worry with the bars you picked would be how tall they are without extra support. Not being a little guy (I am not either) if stuff it hard into something, will they hold up? I know they make great bars, so it may be a mute point.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


yeah.. the unsupported rise does give me some pause also.. the bike has some used giant CF bars on it now.. which being a bigger guy I'm not super sure I am happy with..

the guy who gave the bike to me says they are fine ... but ???

I'm starting to lean towards some 50mm rise Spank Spoon bars I found at the moment still can't quite decide.


----------



## astom22 (Aug 4, 2016)

I have the Spank Spoon 50mm rise bars and they held up great at the bike park this summer in Angel Fire. I hit em fairly hard for 4 days and they were great.

I'm 250 now and working my way towards 200,so I doubt they'll feel stress like that again. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## AKHappy (Aug 28, 2015)

Those bars are $23 on Amazon right now. At that price, get um and let us know how it works out. Probably be about perfect.


----------



## astom22 (Aug 4, 2016)

AKHappy said:


> Those bars are $23 on Amazon right now. At that price, get um and let us know how it works out. Probably be about perfect.


I agree, for that price, you can't go wrong.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

AKHappy said:


> Those bars are $23 on Amazon right now. At that price, get um and let us know how it works out. Probably be about perfect.


fair point for $23 I'm going to grab them.. if it is too much I'll get the spank spoon bars instead later.


----------



## R_Pierce (May 31, 2017)

I run these but in a 2 inch rise. Best bar I have ran yet. Comfortable, nice sweep. Just good bars!


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

R_Pierce said:


> I run these but in a 2 inch rise. Best bar I have ran yet. Comfortable, nice sweep. Just good bars!


kewl... looked high / low.. can't find anyone selling the 2" rise version of these anywhere =\


----------



## R_Pierce (May 31, 2017)

atarione said:


> kewl... looked high / low.. can't find anyone selling the 2" rise version of these anywhere =\


Mine came from Amazon at the time.

Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## R_Pierce (May 31, 2017)

atarione said:


> kewl... looked high / low.. can't find anyone selling the 2" rise version of these anywhere =\


It looks like deity offers some 50mm 760 width bars. But they run 80.00

Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm 6'4" and had to change bars on my new Kona to add rise. Has a 35mm dia stem so Answers were out...I ended up with 40mm rise Renthal Fatbar Lite. Alu, 760mm width...this is on an XL frame. From the stock bars, it was only about 1.25" difference in rise but it made all the difference in the world for me. Going to 3" rise would be too much for me but it's a personal preference and every frame is different.

Noticed your frame is 'L'...at 6'3" you're probably pushing the limits for going XL but it it was a free frame what the hell!


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

sturge said:


> I'm 6'4" and had to change bars on my new Kona to add rise. Has a 35mm dia stem so Answers were out...I ended up with 40mm rise Renthal Fatbar Lite. Alu, 760mm width...this is on an XL frame. From the stock bars, it was only about 1.25" difference in rise but it made all the difference in the world for me. Going to 3" rise would be too much for me but it's a personal preference and every frame is different.
> 
> Noticed your frame is 'L'...at 6'3" you're probably pushing the limits for going XL but it it was a free frame what the hell!


good points.. the bike was "free" as in lunch ... sooo hard to complain really, my goals with this bike are to get back into shape and try some mtb again.. if it turns out I'm having a grand ol' time.. then a new bike will be in the offing ~next year perhaps..

at that time I will certainly take a look at the L vs XL fitment ? more fully.

I tried many times to compensate my friend for the "free" bike but he refuses and so I have had to settle for bringing some nice beer to him as a gift..

for free it is a rather nice bike indeed =p

I'm debating on the 3" risers if it is going to lead to washouts .. ??? on the other hand being sooo low is killing my back atm.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

lol... so I ordered these bars.. in black and they sent me them in red.. which isn't going to work ... Honestly I think the rise is maybe too much.. 

atm I am returning these and getting some 40mm rise spank spoon bars instead I think.. and going to replace the stem with a shorter / rise stem.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I rode a 2011 Anthem x29 for years, and I have tried out many different parts and even a 120mm fork on it. I'm 6'4" or so and rode an XL. 

IMHO, the problem with a rider bar like that on the Anthem for me would getting the front wheel weighted well enough to maintain traction in aggressive cornering situations. I was trying stems with more rise and it simply made the front end too tall to get up and over when pushing the limits of the bike.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

jeffj said:


> I rode a 2011 Anthem x29 for years, and I have tried out many different parts and even a 120mm fork on it. I'm 6'4" or so and rode an XL.
> 
> IMHO, the problem with a rider bar like that on the Anthem for me would getting the front wheel weighted well enough to maintain traction in aggressive cornering situations. I was trying stems with more rise and it simply made the front end too tall to get up and over when pushing the limits of the bike.


fair enough.. I have abandoned the 3" riser idea.. seemed like it would be too much when I had the wrong color ones in hand..

going to put a 30degree riser stem on instead 75~mm..I think that will be ok~


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

i bought a 80mm riser for my Knolly and love it. no handling issues and neck pain gone right away. 

it is going to depend on your fit and where your hands need to be. 

in my case i wanted a range of adjustment. my stem was sitting on top of max. 30 mm spacers. so I got the 80mm riser bar and put it in different positions by adjusting the spacers. had i guessed right i could have gone with a lower rise bar at max spacers but instead I placed the bar lower after trying it in multiple positions. 

but again, it is going to depend on your fit. you may not be able to get it high enough. or you may need to place the stem lower if you have that option. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

And remember, if the rise is a bit to much, you can swap spacers to the top or flit the stem to angle down


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

so I ordered these again.. first time sent the red ones which wasn't really a good look for my bike so I sent them back unopened..

for $25~ with shipping not too shabby.. rode the bike park near my house for a bit today after work.. feels good to me.. I'm debating getting a shorter stem however..

should have taken a picture on the ride DOH.. but on my patio


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

For $25 totally worth trying. 

I got Deity bar and for $70-$80, I was only buying one. 

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

cjsb said:


> For $25 totally worth trying.
> 
> I got Deity bar and for $70-$80, I was only buying one.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


I wasn't going to try it again after returning the red one.. then I got online while enjoying Vodka / soda's and TA-DA .. ordered them =p

of course now I have a problem.. the rear shift cable isn't long enough and I'm going to have to replace it if I use these bars.. it restricts bar movement on the far end of turning the bars.. meh...


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

atarione said:


> I wasn't going to try it again after returning the red one.. then I got online while enjoying Vodka / soda's and TA-DA .. ordered them =p
> 
> of course now I have a problem.. the rear shift cable isn't long enough and I'm going to have to replace it if I use these bars.. it restricts bar movement on the far end of turning the bars.. meh...


Tryi moving shifter inward. Although it was probably too short before the new bar if it is restricting movement now. Check your frame for cable rub damage around the head tube.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

cjsb said:


> Tryi moving shifter inward. Although it was probably too short before the new bar if it is restricting movement now. Check your frame for cable rub damage around the head tube.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


yeah.. it was basically too short when i got this bike at from my friend.. some rubbing has occurred.. I moved the shifter inboard as far as I could and still use it.. I just need a new cable..


----------



## AKHappy (Aug 28, 2015)

Those bars look gnarly on that bike.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

so I have had these Answer bars installed for awhile now.. so far for me and with my riding skills improving somewhat.. I descend way faster now than when I first posted this.. I can climb somewhat better also.. blah blah.. short version.. I love these bars

due to various reasons I got some very good deals on a shorter riser stem 30 degree (60~mm) and then 800~ 20mm riser bars and it was god awful.

probably because I'm right on the edge / over the edge of being a bit big for this bike ??? but the lower rise bar / shorter stem felt very very cramped and I hated it.. those items have been returned..

for now the solution seems to be these 3" Answer riser bars.. I'm able to keep enough weight forward that I had too much trouble keeping the front down on climbs and haven't (/touch wood) washed out on the descents

whatever works I guess?









for now these are what I'm going with.

bike is pretty well sorted now.. I got the brakes stopping my 6'3" 265lbs self pretty good (XT 203/180 icetech rotors) got me some new larger platform pedals (giant pinner DH pedals) that my feet actually fit on...

been having fun riding (more fun riding down hill if I'm honest that riding uphill but whatever)

just need a saddle that is more comfortable now..


----------

